
Technology Logos by Hand - milaaaa
https://medium.com/@milavisuals/handwritten-tech-logos-e8469b82ce2?ni
======
cfadvan
To be frank, in every case given the original logo is _much_ better, far more
memorable, and easier to recognize.

